# Which performance of Ligeti's three concertos do you like more?



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

And why?
Also, if you prefer another performance I'd like to know and hear why.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Teldec for the piano concerto. Chandos for the violin concerto, although I like all three recordings I've heard. Would have to re-listen for the cello concerto. If you can afford the Teldec and Sony boxes, you'll have all the great Ligeti you'll ever need.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

I wonder what you think about the Boulez performance. I just heard the whole release containing the violin, cello and piano concertos and... I never thought there would be a-Boulez-done I could not love!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Earlier this year I compared the piano concertos listening to them back to back, and I prefer the one on the Ligeti Project. Same pianist, but the de Leeuw led performance sounded better to my ears.


----------

